# Compatible Fish - Jungle Look Tank



## PKSD (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi, not sure if this is the proper board or not for my question or not so please feel free to move it. 

I'm interested in getting a jungle type look for my 55-gal aquarium and have the following plants in mind:

10 - Jungle vallisneria 
10 - Corkscrew val 
2 - Marble radican 
6 - Rosette swords
3 - Cardamine 
2 - Medium Amazon 
2 - Medium Brazil swords
4 - Purple Cabomba 
3 - Ozelot Sword 
4 - Myrio filigree 
2 - Oriental Sword 
4 - Rotala 
6 - Microsword 

My question basically is what fish would be compatible for this kind of a layout? Id' prefer a community tank. Also, please feel free to offer any other useful suggestions you may have. It's a new tank and I have it already cycled, right now I'm adding amonia on a daily basis to keep the bacteria pumping, checking it daily and it's dropping back down to 0 within a few hours latter. (yes do check regularly for ammonia, nitrates and nitrites). I have both an Emperor 300 and an Ehiem Pro II filtration system and an Eco complete substrate and a little over 3 watts/gallon. The one thing I don't have up and going yet is a CO2 system.

Thanks for the advice. :Fish_orange:


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

That sounds like an amazon tank....your only problem might be space once all those swords grow in. I would go for amazon fish:

Tetras: cardinals or emperors
Hatchets
Cory cats
and a couple Angels and/or Rams


----------



## Thomas (Mar 14, 2009)

Sounds great. Sounds like the amazon tank I am trying to set up. So far I have Vallisneria, Cabomba, Amazon Sword and Bacopa plants in it. Plants been doing well for about 2 weeks so far. I've added aquarium water from my 25 gallon a few weeks ago to get the cycling started. I added 3 black neon tetras to yesterday to help cycling along also. So far so good.

I would say stay with the community amazon fish the other person mentioned. Tetras, Corydos catfish, Plecostomus and Angels might all do well together. None of these bother the plants in my smaller tanks.

Best of Luck.

Thomas


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, if your going to get amazon plants like Dmaaax said.. what ever you do.. DO NOT GET SILVER DOLLARS!

They are monsters at eating plants of all kinds!! they ate a little bit of my swords too but they grow back faster than my other plants.

I bought them in because I wanted to get rid of my water wisterias. They were growing out of control in my tank so I had to do something rather than throw it all out.. I bought the Silver dollars in to eat the leaves and then I could berry the stems into the ground as a fertilizer..

SO yeah xD steer clear of SD's and you'll have a good growing tank


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

PKSD said:


> 10 - Jungle vallisneria
> 10 - Corkscrew val
> 2 - Marble radican
> 6 - Rosette swords
> ...


Are you going to get these plants when they are still small?

Because, I don't know if you could put all of those plants into a 55 gallon tank. Probably 100 gallons or more you could fit all of those..

But if they are still small, you should be fine. Just to tell you that some of the plants that are in your list are fast growers. like the swords mainly and mainly the Amazon Swords are good at growing fast.. with strong bright light like 6,500k or 10,00k-18,000k are good. 



PKSD said:


> The one thing I don't have up and going yet is a CO2 system.



You do know that you don't need to get a CO2 system.. they are just to help with the promote of plant growth and prevent more algae growth. I have a bit of algae in my tank because of the plants and lighting in my 29 gallon, so I haven't decided to get rid of the algae growth, and my big pleco does a lot of work with trying to get the green algae out.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> That sounds like an amazon tank....your only problem might be space once all those swords grow in. I would go for amazon fish:
> 
> Tetras: cardinals or emperors
> Hatchets
> ...


cory cats arent amazon fish im sure there from asia but do they do well in planted tanks i might use them as my algea eaters mayb wit some otos


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

DarkRevoultions said:


> Are you going to get these plants when they are still small?
> 
> Because, I don't know if you could put all of those plants into a 55 gallon tank. Probably 100 gallons or more you could fit all of those..
> 
> ...


oh so a plant will be fine i culd care less about growth the main thing confusing me about planted tanks is co2 and lighting im an expert(nanoreef). so hit me up with some messaging i wanna talk about the co2


----------

